# Front Cocking Serrations - What's the Purpose?



## Buckeye

What's the purpose of these besides looking "cool" and tearing up holsters? A couple models I'm looking at have them as "features" but I don't want them - I think, unless they serve some king of purpose ??


----------



## scooter

I think you said it with "looks".I currently have 2 1911's and neither has the front serrations and I dont seem to have any problems operating them at all.But then mebbe thats cuz I'm faster than a speeding turtle and can can leap sidewalk cracks in a single bound.........:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Supposedly, they air in the "press check" - quickly pushing the slide back to check if there is a round chambered...

Sorry - I prefer 1911s with them - I like the look...


----------



## Destro

> Sorry - I prefer 1911s with them - I like the look...


Yes, but you also think that HK's and Sigmas are good looking guns, which should put you right in middle of the has no taste in handguns club. Also know as the HNTIHC for short....... :smt022

:smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 
We may need to do a intervention to get you out of this club!


----------



## jwkimber45

They aid in performing a press check....

Personally I have no use for them. They do look good, & are hard on a fine piece of leather.


----------



## Shipwreck

Destro said:


> Yes, but you also think that HK's and Sigmas are good looking guns, which should put you right in middle of the has no taste in handguns club. Also know as the HNTIHC for short....... :smt022
> 
> :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100 :smt100
> We may need to do a intervention to get you out of this club!


No, I am no sigma fan. I think the Walther P99 is one of the best looking guns, though - I think it is at least the best looking polymer framed gun. And, w/ the hard chrome slide, for me it is probably second to a 1911 in the looks dept.

Now, I do like HKs. I will admit that a Glock doesn't look that great. I kinda like the looks of the M&P...


----------



## Destro

Just N\Messing with /u a bit......


----------



## Shipwreck

That's ok.

But being a fan of the classics, U should know that the old 1980's Destro is much cooler than the newer version


----------



## 2400

Destro said:


> Yes, but you also think that HK's and Sigmas are good looking guns, which should put you right in middle of the has no taste in handguns club. Also know as the HNTIHC for short....... :smt022


ROTFLMAO :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## Bob Wright

All the .45s I used or owned (I only owned one) lacked the front cocking serrations. I was accustomed to the fact that if the hammer were cocked, the chamber was loaded. I always did the military "inspection arms" to clear the pistol, that is, holding the pistol in front across your chest at forty-five degrees (in the right hand) us the left hand to remove the magazine and tuck it into your belt. Then, using the rear (only, on GI models) serrations, rack the slide to the rear and push up on the slide release. The pistol is clear. Release the slide, trip the hammer, and reinsert the magazine.

Following the same clearing method, insert a loaded magazine, press the slide stop, then engage the safety. The pistol is loaded.

Bob Wright


----------



## michael t

Ugly, no real reason ,You should be able to remember you loaded it. If you can't get a wheel gun look at from front and you can see the bullets. Then you will know loaded. 
Ruins holsters and did I say Glock Walther P99 ugly.


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok, guys... all joking aside... 

I am personally a 1911 fan, but that doesn't mean I can't like other guns. Many members here have stated that 1 of the things everyone likes about this website is that we don't come down on people for liking a specific type of gun - For instance - ya get razzed terribly on Glocktalk for liking anything but a Glock, etc. We're kinda headed that way on this thread now. 

You're free to not like something and say it - but don't trash stuff. It's not the same thing.

Not everyone on this thread is doing this, but some are.


----------



## waterburybob

At the range, I have had the slide go forward on occasion and *not* strip a round from the magazine.
I press check my gun whenever I load it - I want to know that there is in fact a round in the chamber. I don't need front serrations to do it, but I do like the look of them personally.


----------



## samskara

*yuck*

I've never owned a 1911 though it will probably be my next pistol and I hate the look of the front serrations. I can understand why some people prefer them for the press check though. Just not my style, I also prefer the look of the vertical serrations over the slanted. Just my 2 rounds...


----------



## JHG

They are good for chewing up holsters ...


----------



## hberttmank

I don't care for the looks of them myself, but my Springfield came with them and it's been a real good 1911. I suspect that people who like FCS also like FLGRs and rails on their 1911s.:mrgreen:


----------



## 1911driver

*front grasping grooves*

Who cares about the looks...!!! I chamber check using the "wedge", therefore front grasping grooves are an advantage....looks..??? what's with looks..??? You guys take your guns to beauty pageants..??


----------



## scooter

What do beauty pageants have to do with this??I say I dont like the LOOK,someone else may say it doesnt suit my taste or whatever,Its just a personal preference thing like some people dont like 1911's and some do,some dont like glocks ,some do ,etc etc etc


----------



## 1911driver

*serrations*

Scooter...Looks...beauty pageants...???? If I have to explain this to you..it takes all the fun out of it.....


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry - looks of guns do attract some people - Everyone usually goes on and on how the classic beauty of a 1911 is kewl - and how a Glock is ugly. 

I've never cared for the looks of Sigs or CZs - Now, I have tried them - so it's not all looks. But, neither really interest me...


----------



## Baldy

If I can get my hands on it and it goes bang then I make up my mind if I like it or not. I don't care what it looks like if I can shoot it good I want it. I just like guns. It's kewl as Ship says to have all the different shapes and sizes. I like to have one of each made.


----------



## MondoBellisimo

The serrations on the front of the slide are used by the shooter to rack the slide or press check or clearing the chamber when the rear serrations are covered by an optic of some kind above the slide, like a red dot. If a 1911 is holstered with an optic on board, the front serrations are the least of your worries.
Bullseye and IDPA competitors with optics on board would have no grip with which to lock the slide open otherwise.


----------



## milquetoast

MondoBellisimo said:


> The serrations on the front of the slide are used by the shooter to rack the slide or press check or clearing the chamber when the rear serrations are covered by an optic of some kind above the slide, like a red dot. If a 1911 is holstered with an optic on board, the front serrations are the least of your worries.
> Bullseye and IDPA competitors with optics on board would have no grip with which to lock the slide open otherwise.


What he said. Manufacturers started putting grooves on the front of the slide when IPSC shooters started using Aimpoints. No way to load/unload/"show clear" otherwise.

For shooters who use iron sights, front serrations are as useless as front serrations on a 1911.


----------

